# Crap Movies Of The Year



## petesbrew (18/12/09)

I'll start.

Transformers 2. 
Utterly shit. I mean Megan Fox, yeah she's hot, but who airbrushes art on a chopper UPSIDE DOWN? Yeah, that'd look great.
And that battle scene at the end that just went on and on.... CRAP. 1/10... The 1 being for the pirate robot, he was kinda okay.


----------



## Renegade (18/12/09)

"Midnight Meat Train". That was pathetic.

edit: And that Dan Brown shyte. Speaking of helicopters.


----------



## Supra-Jim (18/12/09)

Bruno - for proving that all the funny stuff was used up making Borat and a whole movie devoted dick jokes is really difficult to sit through even when your pissed.

Cheers SJ


----------



## Adamt (18/12/09)

Kenny was the only crap movie I've seen... it wasn't this year though.


----------



## gregb (18/12/09)

G.I. Joe: The Rise of Cobra


----------



## petesbrew (18/12/09)

The Forbidden Kingdom - with Jet Li and Jackie Chan.

Worst movie I've seen for a while, but only just worse than Transformers 2. This one just tipped the scales due to the following points:
1. Scratched disc - looked like it had been frisbee'd down a dirt track, but that's a Thai bootleg for you.
2. Subtitles written by either a chinese student who lost interest after three english lessons at a community college (mainly cos the hot girl down the front turned out to be engaged or a lesbian, etc), or someone smacked out to his eyeballs on crack, or both..
3. The "lead" character american kid alongside Chan and Li had a face you wish you could punch. I mean, he was so annoying to look at it made the movie worse every second he was on.
4. Cheesy, one dimensional characters, no depth, but that's a kung fu flick for you... so can't really give it a bad point.
5. I didn't see one bone get broke, one arm snapped backwards. A bit of theatrical blood, but no gore.

Worse than a microwaved spring roll.


----------



## manticle (18/12/09)

petesbrew said:


> Transformers 2.



Were you very surprised?


----------



## ben_sa (18/12/09)

bruno, hands down, i cannot stand that pole smoker Sasha Baron Cohen or whatever it is! so frustrating that people actually think he is funny!


----------



## petesbrew (18/12/09)

manticle said:


> Were you very surprised?


Well, I have no problems watching movies like this, where you switch your brain off and enjoy yourself, but I spent most of the movie yelling "oh FFS!" at the telly. The thing is my wife was joining in with WTF's as well.


----------



## brettprevans (18/12/09)

angels and demons. was that this year? got a dodgy knock off. terrible story line. couldnt watch the whole thing

the other bad movie this year...cant remember what it was since it was so bad, ive blocked from my mind.


edit:
the best movie of the year was the one where they drew and quartered renegade and spread his troll remians to the reaches of the AHB website. Oh hang on that was wishful thinking, not a movie.  i kid.


----------



## jonocarroll (18/12/09)

petesbrew said:


> 2. Subtitles written by either a chinese student who lost interest after three english lessons at a community college (mainly cos the hot girl down the front turned out to be engaged or a lesbian, etc), or someone smacked out to his eyeballs on crack, or both..


Not the worst, I'm sure...

http://www.dynamicdiscord.com/BrianStuff/E...ke-of-west.html

Translation of Star Wars Episode III from Chinese and back to English.

_"R2: Do you is f^(k!ng?_"


----------



## Renegade (18/12/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> edit:
> the best movie of the year was the one where they drew and quartered renegade and spread his troll remians to the reaches of the AHB website. Oh hang on that was wishful thinking, not a movie.  i kid.



If you want to drag me out from the background, you only have to ask, handsome. That attempted work-in to this topic was _terrible_. 

Filming for a movie adaption of Yogi Bear becan in 2009 (in New Zealand).


----------



## brettprevans (18/12/09)

Renegade said:


> If you want to drag me out from the background, you only have to ask, handsome. That attempted work-in to this topic was _terrible_.
> 
> Filming for a movie adaption of Yogi Bear becan in 2009 (in New Zealand).


admittied it was avg bait, but it seemed like a good segway at the time.

kidding about yoggi bear arent you? that promises to be terrible


----------



## Supra-Jim (18/12/09)

Renegade said:


> Filming for a movie adaption of Yogi Bear becan in 2009 (in New Zealand).



It take it this was the reason for your recent hop across the ditch, to get fitted for Boo-Boo costume? :lol: 

Cheers SJ


----------



## WarmBeer (18/12/09)

Most crap movie of the year: Two girls, one cup.

Oh wait, was that last year, all these internet memes just seem to meld into one another.


----------



## zebba (18/12/09)

WarmBeer said:


> Most crap movie of the year: Two girls, one cup.
> 
> Oh wait, was that last year, all these internet memes just seem to meld into one another.


Like I said to someone who wanted me to show them - once you've seen it, you can't un-see it.


----------



## bum (18/12/09)

You guys are weird. Bruno is pretty great. In terms of humor, points made and film structure this is easily SBC's best work.

The worst movie this year (Western DVD release - Japanese cinematic release was 2008) was Tokyo Gore Police. I know! A film with that name should be the best film not the worst. It's a real head-scratcher alright.


----------



## Katherine (18/12/09)

have not seen it but New Moon is meant to be pretty bad


----------



## peas_and_corn (18/12/09)

Most disappointing film has to be Moon (not New Moon... I know that one's shit without having to watch it). It was hyped up quite a bit, but it was just bland overall and very by-the-numbers sci fi.


----------



## bum (18/12/09)

Really? I usually think Rockwell is able to carry a pretty dull film and make you forget how dull it is.


----------



## peas_and_corn (18/12/09)

I spent most of the film waiting for the big twist... and never getting one.

Visuallly it was gorgeous- the model work, the sets, all great. It just had a poor script and story, which is what is crucial to make good sci fi.


----------



## bum (18/12/09)

I haven't seen it yet but maybe it isn't sci-fi at all - just set on a spaceship?

I can't believe I forgot about The House of the Devil. Not only is it the worst film of this year but it is also one of the worst films of all time. Nearly as bad Begotten and Gummo.


----------



## peas_and_corn (18/12/09)

bum said:


> I haven't seen it yet but maybe it isn't sci-fi at all - just set on a spaceship?



Definitely sci fi, in the style of writers like Asimov. Also it's set on a Moon base, hence the name.


----------



## bum (18/12/09)

Setting a movie on a moon base does not make it science fiction. Just like Star Wars is not science fiction. Just Like Sunshine (probably a more relevant comparison to Moon) is not science fiction. Movie could very well be science fiction, as I say haven't seen it, just putting the idea out there.


----------



## manticle (18/12/09)

bum said:


> Nearly as bad [as]..........Gummo.



Wash



Out 


Your 



Mouth

Bad films I've seen this year are few and far between and some may be on dvd/video rather than actually made in 2009.

For some reason I saw the remake of the wicker man (original is superb). I knew it would be shite and I was correct.
I saw Juno. Not necessarily bad - just kind of dull and nerdy.
I saw excorcist 2 (big fan of 1 and 3) - I was expecting woeful but it was less dreadful than that. Just crap.
I saw black Dahlia - supposed film noir pastiche but amazingly tedious
I saw bits of ned kelly with heath ledger and bits of ned kelly with mick jagger. I've eaten pieces of glass that were more interesting.


----------



## newguy (19/12/09)

Any movie starring Will Ferrell is shite.....Land of the Lost is a classic example from this year. :icon_vomit: 

Anyone want to help me start a PEWF chapter? People for the Evisceration of Will Ferrell. I can't stand him. Worst "actor" ever.


----------



## Josh (19/12/09)

2012 - A mate and I laughed the whole way through. Not sure that's the intended response to the movie. It's like they decided to put more wall to wall BS than any other end of the world movie in history. They succeeded.
------------------------------------
Best - Avatar 3D - Visually stunning. And the story is good enough to back up the effects.


----------



## petesbrew (19/12/09)

Josh said:


> 2012 - A mate and I laughed the whole way through. Not sure that's the intended response to the movie. It's like they decided to put more wall to wall BS than any other end of the world movie in history. They succeeded.
> ------------------------------------
> Best - Avatar 3D - Visually stunning. And the story is good enough to back up the effects.


Saw the 2D version last night. Just plain Awesome.


----------



## Jez (19/12/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> Most disappointing film has to be Moon



Moon was ok. Not great but ok


----------



## Fatgodzilla (20/12/09)

Jez said:


> Moon was ok. Not great but ok




Agreed. It was a waste of the $15 I paid to see it, but overall it was just a ordinary film. 

And since it was the only time I went into a cinema in 2009, it was both the best and worst film I've seen this year.


----------



## Sully (21/12/09)

Knowing - WORST MOVIE EVER! (I think it may have been 2008 but only saw part of it this year as it was that shyte I turned it of)

Transformers 2 - Wasn't that bad but not that great


----------



## nathanR (21/12/09)

2 movies of late that I have watched that I wish I did not 

1. Defiance (Daniel Craig)waiting all movie for somthing to happen 

2. Land of the lost I (Will Farrell) I like randomness but this was stupiddity at its worst


----------



## Fatgodzilla (22/12/09)

nathanR said:


> 2 movies of late that I have watched that I wish I did not
> 
> 1. Defiance (Daniel Craig)waiting all movie for somthing to happen
> 
> 2. Land of the lost I (Will Farrell) I like randomness but this was stupiddity at its worst





Has there ever been a good Will Ferrell film ?


----------



## zebba (22/12/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Has there ever been a good Will Ferrell film ?


Telledaga Nights had a funny scene in it (around the dinner table). Other then that scene though, no, no there hasn't.


----------



## white.grant (22/12/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Has there ever been a good Will Ferrell film ?



I enjoyed step brothers


----------



## Adamt (22/12/09)

Anchorman was the only one that has made me laugh.


----------



## Supra-Jim (22/12/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Has there ever been a good Will Ferrell film ?



Old School! 

'You're my boy, Blue. You're my boy...' 

Cheers SJ


----------



## Josh (22/12/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Has there ever been a good Will Ferrell film ?


Watched Stepbrothers last night. It's pretty funny.

But then again, I love Anchorman, Old School and his cameo in Wedding Crashers was good too.


----------



## petesbrew (22/12/09)

Josh said:


> Watched Stepbrothers last night. It's pretty funny.
> 
> But then again, I love Anchorman, Old School and his cameo in Wedding Crashers was good too.


Pissed myself laughing the whole way through Stepbrothers.
Stepbrothers and Talladega Nights are hilarious. Mainly due to John C. Reilly being just as funny as Will.


----------



## bum (22/12/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Has there ever been a good Will Ferrell film ?



Stranger Than Fiction is a good film.


----------



## petesbrew (2/7/10)

Thought I'd bump up an old thread after just watching Bangkok Adrenaline.
This movie is so bad it's hilarious. Acting is crap, plot holes, basically rubbish, but the fight scenes, and general "WTF" feel makes it a great flick to watch with mates.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (2/7/10)

petesbrew said:


> Thought I'd bump up an old thread after just watching Bangkok Adrenaline.
> This movie is so bad it's hilarious. Acting is crap, plot holes, basically rubbish, but the fight scenes, and general "WTF" feel makes it a great flick to watch with mates.




Six months gone this year and still not been inside a cinema.


----------



## petesbrew (2/7/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Six months gone this year and still not been inside a cinema.


Movies don't have to be seen in a cinema, Fats. :icon_chickcheers: 
Less distance between the fridge & the couch too.


----------



## sandjeep457 (2/7/10)

Home Alone 1,2 3 and 8
Movie about the poofs on the Bus (can't remember the name)
Australia - worst movie of all time.


----------



## bum (2/7/10)

I'm motherfucking sick of those motherfucking poofs on a bus!


----------



## peas_and_corn (2/7/10)

Not made yet but the upcoming _Facebook: The Movie_ makes me facepalm.


----------



## Phoney (2/7/10)

I watched Boondock Saints the other night. Saw on imdb.com it got a 7.8/10 rating so I thought it's gotta be good!

WRONG! It was a steaming pile of horseshit and I fail to see how anyone whose not an angry 16 year old could have enjoyed it. Thin plot, shit acting, shit production, unoriginal, completely ridiculous, complete waste of time. It was painful to watch. The whole film can be summed up as "Bunch of unlike-able vigilante type guys and a dickhead cop who all smoke a lot, say **** a lot, and shoot a lot of people - for reasons which are not entirely clear. The end" 3/10 at best.



On a better note, Flying High turned 30 today! Still to this day, possibly the funniest movie ever made.


----------



## petesbrew (2/7/10)

phoneyhuh said:


> I watched Boondock Saints the other night. Saw on imdb.com it got a 7.8/10 rating so I thought it's gotta be good!
> 
> WRONG! It was a steaming pile of horseshit and I fail to see how anyone whose not an angry 16 year old could have enjoyed it. Thin plot, shit acting, shit production, unoriginal, completely ridiculous, complete waste of time. It was painful to watch. The whole film can be summed up as "Bunch of unlike-able vigilante type guys and a dickhead cop who all smoke a lot, say **** a lot, and shoot a lot of people - for reasons which are not entirely clear. The end" 3/10 at best.
> 
> ...



Boondock was fucken awesome!


----------



## thanme (2/7/10)

I saw a movie called "History Of Violence" last night, and swear it ranks in the top 5 worst movies I've ever seen. It was boring and stupid.


----------



## bum (2/7/10)

Yeah, dunno why that one got so much respect when it came out. Seen it a thousand times before - in midday movies. Terrible, melodramatic shit.


----------



## Pollux (2/7/10)

Lesbian Vampire Killers........

Think Shaun of the Dead on less than a "C" budget.....More along the lines of a "Y" Budget movie.


----------



## Bribie G (3/7/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Six months gone this year and still not been inside a cinema.






Worst movie recently would have to be that Jodie Foster one where the little girl disappears on the plane and Jodie spends hours crawling around in the luggage space looking for her. Throw her off the plane, please.


----------



## DU99 (3/7/10)

worst i have seen "I Am Virgin 2010"very thin storyline,bad editing..and the ending "what ending"

"One lonely man, six billion sex-crazed vampires. Be careful what you wish for"


----------



## yardy (3/7/10)

Pollux said:


> Lesbian Vampire Killers........




i'm with you, zombie strippers is a work of genius also ..


----------



## manticle (3/7/10)

Unfortunately saw small snippets of first two twighlight movies the other night.

Lucky I was at home and could leave the room - pretty much unwatchable. I'm not sure why the lead actors have to continually move their faces in every scene no matter what's happening - maybe they have some kind of tic.

I don't expect a lot from teen vampire flicks but Jesus; it took not only the cake but the entire wheat harvest of 2009.

Other great movies I recommend:

The wicker man (remake with Nicholas Cage)[original edward woodward version is superb]
Lady in the water
Marie Antoinette

All seen courtesy of someone who should know a lot better.


----------



## bum (3/7/10)

Seriously, you just can't let chicks pick movies. Ever.

I bet even Margaret Pomeranz's husband says the same thing.


----------



## manticle (3/7/10)

bum said:


> Seriously, you just can't let chicks pick movies. Ever.
> 
> I bet even Margaret Pomeranz's husband says the same thing.



It's unfortunate but once she's watched even ten minutes of most of them (despite fervent warnings prior to that this WILL BE the shittest waste of 2 hours ever) she understands and agrees. Her ultimate taste is not questionable. Unfortunately her willingness to experiment with things she should know don't warrant it, is.

After possibly less than the required 10, she sat giggling with me at the woeful pile of silken sugar coated bilge that was marie antoinette (to the chagrin of other audience members). Christ knows why that little bit of extra forethought/psychic ability to know that these films come with a 12 month shit guarantee doesn't seem to make itself aware BEFORE going into the video shop/cinema/whatever.

Yes I did eat a monocle. The broken glass crunching in my mouth was better than twilight.


----------



## Newbiebrewer (4/7/10)

+1 on twilight, I was made to see it...needless to say by the end of it my iq had dropped by 50 points <_<


----------



## Fatgodzilla (5/7/10)

BribieG said:


> View attachment 39129


 :lol:



> Movies don't have to be seen in a cinema, Fats. Less distance between the fridge & the couch too.



Foxsports Channels don't have movies. Haven't seen what the other channels on Austar have


----------



## petesbrew (5/7/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Foxsports Channels don't have movies. Haven't seen what the other channels on Austar have


Well, I was actually thinking of video ezy or the like, but whatever... my parents have cable, and the choice is rubbish at the best of times.


----------



## Phoney (5/7/10)

I used to have foxtel.

The only thing I used to watch was the History Channel, National Geographic and occasionally Discovery & BBC news. Now I have a home theater PC and I record all of the doco's on ABC & SBS so ive always got something to watch


----------



## seravitae (5/7/10)

The Human Centipede.

Unsure whether to categorise this as "crap" or "good", in fact I am unsure if there is any way to categorise this movie. All I know is it is singlehandedly the most disturbing movie I have ever seen.

Worth a watch? I don't know.. maybe if you have a strong stomach. I think I barfed in my mouth a little at times.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (5/7/10)

petesbrew said:


> Well, I was actually thinking of video ezy or the like, but whatever... my parents have cable, and the choice is rubbish at the best of times.




In that case, I did put The Blues Brothesr on a few weeks ago !

Really don't get the chance to watch movies. Though my nephew is one of the Australian Film Board's censors and get to watch crap movies every day !


----------



## thanme (5/7/10)

sera said:


> The Human Centipede.



:icon_vomit: Did you actually watch the whole thing?? I saw the preview and that was nightmareish enough :/ One of those things I wish I could "unsee"


----------



## MVZOOM (5/7/10)

bum said:


> I bet even Margaret Pomeranz's husband says the same thing.



I'd strongly suggest MP doesn't have a 'husband'... in the traditional sense.

Cheers - Mike


----------



## Phoney (5/7/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Though my nephew is one of the Australian Film Board's censors and get to watch crap movies every day !



Does he get to watch porno's too? Looking at the latest classifications listings, there sure is a lot of it on there.

http://www.classification.gov.au/www/cob/f...ByDate?OpenView


----------



## bum (5/7/10)

sera said:


> The Human Centipede.


 
Been sitting on my computer waiting to be watched for some time. Only reason I haven't yet, quite frankly, is that looks to be the same sort of half-arsed bullshit Eli Roth makes - promising everything but delivering nothing you haven't (well, perhaps I should say "I haven't") seen done better a hundred times before.


----------



## Siborg (5/7/10)

bum said:


> Been sitting on my computer waiting to be watched for some time. Only reason I haven't yet, quite frankly, is that looks to be the same sort of half-arsed bullshit Eli Roth makes - promising everything but delivering nothing you haven't (well, perhaps I should say "I haven't") seen done better a hundred times before.


I've got it too. Got it cause my mate who loves sick movies like this showed me the preview and I thought it'd be good for a laugh - I love watching deliberatly OT disgusting/violent movies just because they are so far fetched and funny, only because its in a movie. 

Still waiting to watch it with my mate just for a laugh.


----------



## seravitae (5/7/10)

NME said:


> :icon_vomit: Did you actually watch the whole thing?? I saw the preview and that was nightmareish enough :/ One of those things I wish I could "unsee"


Yeah. My sister walked out halfway (she's an underground film junkie), i had to watch it in stages so i could wait for the nausea to subside.







bum said:


> Been sitting on my computer waiting to be watched for some time. Only reason I haven't yet, quite frankly, is that looks to be the same sort of half-arsed bullshit Eli Roth makes - promising everything but delivering nothing you haven't (well, perhaps I should say "I haven't") seen done better a hundred times before.


Well, don't expect much... because there's not much there... except... eww.


----------



## manticle (5/7/10)

Siborg said:


> I've got it too. Got it cause my mate who loves sick movies like this showed me the preview and I thought it'd be good for a laugh - I love watching deliberatly OT disgusting/violent movies just because they are so far fetched and funny, only because its in a movie.
> 
> Still waiting to watch it with my mate just for a laugh.



Seen nekromantik?

Like a grindcore song but made as a movie by Germans. Great stuff. Number 2 is also good but the impact lessens slightly


----------



## bum (5/7/10)

Nah, I know of it by reputation though. I lean more Japanese than European (having said that, Taxidermia from Hungary is pretty cool). You should check out Begotten if you haven't already. I hate it but it might be up your alley based on your description above.


----------



## manticle (5/7/10)

Taxidermia is fantastic. Very different to nekromantic in that nekro (like grindcore) attempts to be as blatantly offensive as possible (like bloodsucking freaks but with teutonic humour) and hold no taboo as worth taking notice of. Taxidermia certainly has disgusto moments but the strangeness that goes on in that film gives it a different dimension.

I'll hunt up begotten.

Maybe there needs to be a favourite movies thread? I somehow feel I've gone off topic in the off topic section.


----------



## brettprevans (9/7/10)

sera said:


> The Human Centipede.
> 
> Unsure whether to categorise this as "crap" or "good", in fact I am unsure if there is any way to categorise this movie. All I know is it is singlehandedly the most disturbing movie I have ever seen.
> 
> Worth a watch? I don't know.. maybe if you have a strong stomach. I think I barfed in my mouth a little at times.


i just read the plot synopsis. it sounds just revolting and pointless and being gross for the sake of being gross


----------



## spog (9/7/10)

hnn checked that classification,how can a movie called street vendors be a porno,then i renembered they sell hot dogs...  ...cheers..spog.......


phoneyhuh said:


> Does he get to watch porno's too? Looking at the latest classifications listings, there sure is a lot of it on there.
> 
> http://www.classification.gov.au/www/cob/f...ByDate?OpenView


----------



## bum (17/7/10)

manticle said:


> The wicker man (remake with Nicholas Cage)


----------



## DangerousDave (17/7/10)

i watch ALOT of movies kinda my thing get home have a few beers and watch a movie

and by far Twilight is the worst piece of shit ive ever seen, the whole movie is just a bunch of emo kids giving eachother long meaningfull looks no story just staring 

my god i want the 2 hours of my life back


----------



## spog (18/7/10)

watched a movie on dvd last week called jane doe with terri hatcher in it .
it was.....yawn........realy..............zzzzzzzzzzzzz.........crap......cheers...
spog....


----------



## bum (18/7/10)

Terri Hatcher, you say?

Who saw that coming?


----------



## spog (18/7/10)

and rob lowe the home porno king as well.
should have known better......cheers....spog......


bum said:


> Terri Hatcher, you say?
> 
> Who saw that coming?


----------



## jakub76 (18/7/10)

+1 for Transformers 2, what a monotonous pile of shit...action is not drama...I didn't even know who were the good guys or bad guys half the time, just a bunch of robots I didn't relate to shooting at eachother with a few scenes of unrealistic characters sizing eachother up in between.

The Losers, fun moments and a hot girl but mostly vacuous and far-fetched. Makes me mad to see such a poxy idea get $25 million thrown at it. I also hate how much $$$ it's already made.

Metropia, great looking animation but SO ******* DEPRESSING - one of the rare films I didn't make it to the end.


----------



## petesbrew (19/7/10)

Started watching "Ultraviolet" last week. A Mila Jovovich movie, comic book style, all done in CGI. Bad CGI.
Utter bollocks. I only lasted 15min, then deleted it from my harddrive.
She's definitely alright to look at, but a great actress she aint.


----------



## Pollux (19/7/10)

Splinter. Random horror movie where victims become merged into a giant hedgehog creature......


----------



## Dave70 (19/7/10)

newguy said:


> Any movie starring Will Ferrell is shite.....Land of the Lost is a classic example from this year. :icon_vomit:
> 
> Anyone want to help me start a PEWF chapter? People for the Evisceration of Will Ferrell. I can't stand him. Worst "actor" ever.




I'd like to echo those remarks, Ferrell is a tool. 

Further more, I would also like to add another adherent to this brand of _schtick_.

Jack Black 

I can't quite put my finger on it, but man, I can't stand the fat prick, He's nauseating and predictable. I did get a mild chuckle out of 'Tribute', but that's where it ended. I find him totaly him un-funny in the same way find Letterman un-funny. 
The audience applauds and laughs, I just sit there thinking 'what the **** was so funny about that?' But they are both millionaires, so who knows?
Maby it's just me..


----------



## petesbrew (11/8/10)

SWMBO's pick of last week - The Bounty Hunter.
Was this supposed to be comedy? Jennifer Aniston needs to find a new film genre


----------



## bum (11/8/10)

Just saw RoboGeisha the other day. While not awful it most certainly does not live up to its potential. From the same director as The Machine Girl (awesome) this is basically the same movie but slightly more on the exploitation side of things yet somehow worse.


----------



## drsmurto (12/8/10)

Inception

Went in expecting something mind bending, in the end it was a re hash of the matrix films minus monica belluci :icon_chickcheers: 

Maybe i was tired but this one definitely goes into the overrated box.

Animal Kingdom on the other hand. Dark, depressing new australian film with one of my favourite aussie actors, Ben Mendelsohn. A tad uncomfortable in parts but a very good film. Underbelly without the hype, stripped bare so you can see the real impact on people's lives. Brutally honest and the ending so abrupt. Loved it


----------



## Bribie G (12/8/10)

G-force, talking guinea pigs racing manically around the streets in plastic balls. And what was the purpose of the Blonde GF? She played no part in the plot and I reckon they put her in just to stop the dads walking out of the cinema to grab a pint instead.






Edit: also, Madagascar 1 and 2 and Kung Fu Panda won't play properly on my Blu-ray - There's no English sound track. Swedish, Finnish, Estonian of course but no frign English setting. The studio apparently have never signed up to the Blu-ray 'consortium'. And there's no firmware update available for my cheap Dick Smith Blu-ray player either. Might ditch it and get a Sony when they drop below $100 next year. <_<


----------



## Newbiebrewer (12/8/10)

BribieG said:


> G-force, talking guinea pigs racing manically around the streets in plastic balls. And what was the purpose of the Blonde GF? She played no part in the plot and I reckon they put her in just to stop the dads walking out of the cinema to grab a pint instead.
> 
> View attachment 40061
> 
> ...



When I first saw the trailer for that at the drive in, I said, "Talking guinea pigs...I think Hollywood is scraping the bottom of the barrel here". Thanks for saving me a movie rental cost.


----------



## petesbrew (16/8/10)

The Expendables - Craptastic.
When it opened up with "A Silverster Stallone Movie" I laughed out loud. It could've just said "expect this film to be shit".

Honestly it was just brilliantly shithouse. Only a tiny smattering of CGI - just great old-school explosions, machine guns and death-by-bazooka glory.
Worth seeing with mates.


----------



## bum (20/8/10)

Scot Pilgrim Vs The World - Ok, so I haven't seen it and know nothing about it but this has got to win the thread hands down.


----------



## argon (20/8/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Inception
> 
> Went in expecting something mind bending, in the end it was a re hash of the matrix films minus monica belluci :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> ...



I concur... totally over rated... not nearly enough physics bending action going on for me... not to be seen again


----------



## theMISSIONARY (22/8/10)

Quentin Tarantino's Inglourious Basterds was the most rubbish file i've seen for years


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/8/10)

theMISSIONARY said:


> Quentin Tarantino's Inglourious Basterds was the most rubbish file i've seen for years



I didnt mind that film :icon_cheers:


----------



## JestersDarts (23/8/10)

Bruce Willis & some unknown guy doing a stereotypical role in

Cop Out.


terrible.


----------



## Fourstar (23/8/10)

Pandorum :blink: 

Say no more


----------



## drew9242 (23/8/10)

theMISSIONARY said:


> Quentin Tarantino's Inglourious Basterds was the most rubbish file i've seen for years




I though it was a great film. However i am a Tarantino fan.


----------



## Josh (23/8/10)

boy

NZ film about to be released here. It has some funny lines. But lacks any real direction and drags on forever.


----------



## bum (23/8/10)

Josh said:


> boy
> 
> NZ film about to be released here. It has some funny lines. But lacks any real direction and drags on forever.



I really liked Waititi's Eagle vs Shark of a few years ago. Did you see that one? I've heard good things about this one and have been looking forward to it.


----------



## Josh (23/8/10)

bum said:


> I really liked Waititi's Eagle vs Shark of a few years ago. Did you see that one? I've heard good things about this one and have been looking forward to it.


Didn't see that one.


----------



## Pollux (24/8/10)

Drew9242 said:


> I though it was a great film. However i am a Tarantino fan.



I just watched this other night, and coming into it expect violence, swearing and blood I actually quite enjoyed it.


----------



## argon (24/8/10)

bum said:


> I really liked Waititi's Eagle vs Shark of a few years ago. Did you see that one?....



really enjoyed this film too... gotta be in the right mood though


----------



## Josh (25/8/10)

Josh said:


> boy
> 
> NZ film about to be released here. It has some funny lines. But lacks any real direction and drags on forever.



Margaret and David both gave it 4 stars. Considering giving it another chance, perhaps not having a few beers with my mates.


----------



## Pennywise (26/8/10)

Josh said:


> Margaret and David both gave it 4 stars.




:lol: :lol: I'm sure this is the funniest thing I'll read all day


----------



## bum (19/9/10)

Just saw a movie I expected to belong in this thread but it really doesn't - The Expendables.

Taken as a genre piece it is really ******* rad. Taken as a modern action movie it is probably lacking a touch but it pretty confronting in gore terms which these films usually shy way from so it gets some points back. Surprisingly well made. Worth a look in if you liked this sort of thing back in the day. Dialogue is cheesy as hell though.


----------



## petesbrew (19/9/10)

petesbrew said:


> The Expendables - Craptastic.
> When it opened up with "A Silverster Stallone Movie" I laughed out loud. It could've just said "expect this film to be shit".
> 
> Honestly it was just brilliantly shithouse. Only a tiny smattering of CGI - just great old-school explosions, machine guns and death-by-bazooka glory.
> Worth seeing with mates.






bum said:


> Just saw a movie I expected to belong in this thread but it really doesn't - The Expendables.
> 
> Taken as a genre piece it is really ******* rad. Taken as a modern action movie it is probably lacking a touch but it pretty confronting in gore terms which these films usually shy way from so it gets some points back. Surprisingly well made. Worth a look in if you liked this sort of thing back in the day. Dialogue is cheesy as hell though.


Just quoting my reply from last month, Bum.
Definitely old-school fun - I bet you laughed your arse off too?!


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (19/9/10)

anyone as excited about machete as me? I'm predicting this will be the best crap movie of the year.


----------



## bum (19/9/10)

I'm pretty stoked for Machette. The Grindhouse trailer was the best thing I have ever seen. If they can maintain that for 90minutes it'll be the best thing ever.

Yeah, Pete, lots of lols. When Terry Crews came down that hallway with that horrific shotgun I'm pretty sure I woke up SWMBO on the other side of the house. Gotta disagree with the call on Stalone's directorial abilities. Sure, it was no Citizen Kane but he hit pretty much every note spot on and it is a really solid piece of work.

Speaking of shit movies - I just watched Alien Apocalypse starring Bruce Campbell. This is a cross between Planet of the Apes and Cannibal the Musical but somehow, and don't ask me because I don't know, it sucks pus infected arse.


----------



## petesbrew (21/9/10)

bum said:


> I'm pretty stoked for Machette. The Grindhouse trailer was the best thing I have ever seen. If they can maintain that for 90minutes it'll be the best thing ever.
> 
> Yeah, Pete, lots of lols. When Terry Crews came down that hallway with that horrific shotgun I'm pretty sure I woke up SWMBO on the other side of the house. Gotta disagree with the call on Stalone's directorial abilities. Sure, it was no Citizen Kane but he hit pretty much every note spot on and it is a really solid piece of work.
> 
> Speaking of shit movies - I just watched Alien Apocalypse starring Bruce Campbell. This is a cross between Planet of the Apes and Cannibal the Musical but somehow, and don't ask me because I don't know, it sucks pus infected arse.


Oh man, Cannibal the Musical. Watched that with my groomsmen the night before my wedding.
"Let's build a snowman!"

The Grindhouse ones... yeah, Planet Terror was "enjoyable" but Death Proof was boring.

I'll definitely be getting Expendables on DVD.


----------



## bum (21/9/10)

The stunt work at the end of Death Proof is one of the best things that has ever been put on film. And the scene itself is pretty great too.

I saw Grindhouse - not the solo versions released here. Apparently the version of Deathproof released outside of the US had some extra time added to its running length so it didn't seem like such a rip off on its own. The dialogue is all horrendous and seems like it will never end but it is well worth sitting through for that scene with the Vanishing Point Challenger. But, yeah, those bitches just needed to shut the hell up in the preceding 60 minutes.


----------



## petesbrew (22/9/10)

Another one to watch with mates is Shoot Em Up. Bloody funny & plain ridiculous.


----------



## Katherine (22/9/10)

petesbrew said:


> Another one to watch with mates is Shoot Em Up. Bloody funny & plain ridiculous.



I love that film... the gun between the cootie was a bit confronting tho!


----------



## bum (30/9/10)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> anyone as excited about machete as me? I'm predicting this will be the best crap movie of the year.


I just watched this and if anyone ever uses the word "crap" in relation to it again I will do at least seven things from the film to them. No one need make a genre-film ever again - this movie is ******* _*PERFECT*_. Seriously.


----------



## outbreak (30/9/10)

Danny Trejo is soo bad ass, can't wait to see Machete


----------



## bum (30/9/10)

He is a terrible arse.


----------



## ledgenko (15/11/10)

If you want a movie to fertilize your hops with .... try Hole in one !! freakin hell .. I will never recapture those minutes ever again ... worst piece of shit I have ever seen !!!

I would not even download it from a dodgy internet site .. thats how bad it is !!


----------



## goomboogo (15/11/10)

ledgenko said:


> If you want a movie to fertilize your hops with .... try Hole in one !! freakin hell .. I will never recapture those minutes ever again ... worst piece of shit I have ever seen !!!
> 
> I would not even download it from a dodgy internet site .. thats how bad it is !!



You are never going to recapture minutes form the past irrespective of the quality of the film.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (16/11/10)

bum said:


> I just watched this and if anyone ever uses the word "crap" in relation to it again I will do at least seven things from the film to them. No one need make a genre-film ever again - this movie is ******* _*PERFECT*_. Seriously.




Still haven't caught it - on the list for this week. Heard wonderful things from several sources now

I did catch Kaboom at the brisbane Film Fest last week - now that was a pretty cool genre film - none of the self-conscious meta stuff that goes on with Tarantino or Rodreguez (not that I don't love that kind of thing...)


----------



## petesbrew (16/11/10)

Machete was Excellent.


----------



## bum (17/11/10)

Just saw Jackass 3D. Man. So much faeces. Pretty lulzy though.


----------



## WarmBeer (16/12/10)

bum said:


> I just watched this and if anyone ever uses the word "crap" in relation to it again I will do at least seven things from the film to them. No one need make a genre-film ever again - this movie is ******* _*PERFECT*_. Seriously.


"Machete don't text"

Parental advisory warning: Contains all 10 types of awesome!


----------

